# Photos from my European Delivery Trip



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

These are photos from the Hotel we stayed at on the edge of Bad Reichenhall, and a couple of shots of the new car.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new car and for doing ED!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Congratulations. Drooling for the experience here.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Pretty lake shots - did you use a circular polarizer on those?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, that are some beautiful pictures man. Good job and nice car!


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Pretty lake shots - did you use a circular polarizer on those?


I haven't used anything on the photos, circular polarizer and or software. It looked that perfect that day.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

did you debadge your car?


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> did you debadge your car?


It is funny you ask. I plan on it when I get it back in the States and I have all my stuff to do it right. I liked the old 328xi badging but not the 328i with the x-drive on the front fender like the SUVs, so I have avoided the badging, in some of the photos I took, to make them less prominent.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

ZymurgyBMW said:


> It is funny you ask. I plan on it when I get it back in the States and* I have all my stuff to do it right*. I liked the old 328xi badging but not the 328i with the x-drive on the front fender like the SUVs, so I have avoided the badging, in some of the photos I took, to make them less prominent.


I don't debadge because I want people to know what I got 
Anyway, from what I've read, the "tools" to do it are dental floss and WD40 (or equivalent). A little spray, and use a sawing action with the floss.


----------

